# What to put on EX-18 form



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I am going to register as a resident this week, but just wanted to check what I need to put on the form. I am employed as a teacher at a language school, so I assume I should tick 'Residencia Temporal' and then 'trabajador por cuenta ajena'?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am going to register as a resident this week, but just wanted to check what I need to put on the form. I am employed as a teacher at a language school, so I assume I should tick 'Residencia Temporal' and then 'trabajador por cuenta ajena'?


Tick 'permanente', not 'temporal' - even if you don't intend to stay forever


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> Tick 'permanente', not 'temporal' - even if you don't intend to stay forever


Why's that? There doesn't seem to be a relevant option for me under 'permanente'.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> Why's that? There doesn't seem to be a relevant option for me under 'permanente'.


they aren't 'headings' - they are just two options

if you put 'temporal' you'll have to renew it at some point


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> they aren't 'headings' - they are just two options
> 
> if you put 'temporal' you'll have to renew it at some point


Any idea how long a temporary one is valid?


----------



## anles (Feb 11, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> they aren't 'headings' - they are just two options
> 
> if you put 'temporal' you'll have to renew it at some point


They are headings, you are entitled to permanent residency after 5 years or in one of the other cases below that option. When they introduced the "green forms" everyone I accompanied was told that they had to be renewed after five years unless they had already been residents for five years previously. The previous residency card were also valid for five years. That doesn't mean to say that there haven't been cases where they have been processed incorrectly, as in cases where people were issued medical cards when they had presented an EIHC.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

anles said:


> They are headings, you are entitled to permanent residency after 5 years or in one of the other cases below that option. When they introduced the "green forms" everyone I accompanied was told that they had to be renewed after five years unless they had already been residents for five years previously. The previous residency card were also valid for five years. That doesn't mean to say that there haven't been cases where they have been processed incorrectly, as in cases where people were issued medical cards when they had presented an EIHC.


So, just to be clear, do we HAVE to renew residencias after 5 years? Ours don't say that they are permanent but so what, will anyone complain?

Also, I read recently that the padron runs out after 5 years - is this true?


----------

